# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  خفيف ز ومفيد جداً للصور الكل يحتاجه

## zoheir

1 خفيف ومفيد جدا للصور الكل يحتاجه 
 
 
 
اخواني أعضاء و زوار 
شبكة الناصره الثقافيه المحترامين 
 
iKnow Batch Crop 1.0.1

برنامج حجمه 516.3 ك.ب يشتغل على Windows 98/Me/2000/XP/2003 Server/Vista 
البرنامج عبارة عن أداة بسيطة لتغيير حجم نصخ الصور في نوع JPEG, PNG, GIF, and TIFF . الأداة تتيح لك اختيار صور متعددة للتحويل لصيغة أخرى ، النسخ ، تغيير الحجم ، crop ، علامة مائية وحدود لكل صورة مختارة ، فوريا في مجلد جديد بضغطة زر واحدة 
خفيف وعملي جدا تحتاجونه لصوركم

تحميل

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يسلمووووووووووو*

----------

